# The Guild of the Royal Canadian Dragoons - Charitable Organization



## old medic (11 Oct 2006)

DONATIONS

The Gillam and Mitchell family have asked that if people are considering a donation to a worthy cause, they would appreciate that people consider The Guild of the Royal Canadian Dragoons.  The Guild is a charitable organization dedicated to maintaining the heritage and history of the unit, promoting higher education for future generations through bursaries and enhancing the quality of life for the soldiers of the Royal Canadian Dragoons.  Please feel free to learn more and contribute by visiting:

http://dragoons.ca/Guild/intro-guild.html



> The Guild is a private, non-profit corporation with charitable status established by letters patent under the Canada Corporations Act in 1980 with the expressed primary objective "to protect, preserve and further the traditions and heritage of The Royal Canadian Dragoons." The Guild owns capital, including investments, artifacts and funds donated by members and associates, as well as monies generated through fundraising activities and investments.
> 
> Currently, the Guild has several noteworthy programs for which a Fund Raising Campaign has been launched. These include:
> 
> ...


----------

